
Samsung's Tizen OS Reportedly Full of Security Holes - samcat116
http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/4/15175124/samsung-tizen-security-vulnerabilities-issues-flaws?utm_campaign=theverge&utm_content=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter
======
al2o3cr
Well, that's _one_ way to "bring the desktop experience" to IoT...

